# Injectors and fuel delivery???



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi, I have a turbo ga16 and I am wonder if that anyone knows how to upgrade beyond the 370cc injectors?? The injectors are fine but the fuel rail inst' really high flow. Is there any top feed customs that can be done. Thanx


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Probably a good move if you wanna push the injectors a bit more would be to get a universal fpr and bump your fuel pressure up a bar or so


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

if i am not mistaken, does JWT not make a high flow fuel rail for the engine?.. i would contact them if i were you, they could probably set up a fuel rail with 72lb MSD injectors, and a high pressure fuel regulator.. definatly enough fuel for our small 1600cc displacement.. hehe


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HUH*

Are you making over 230 WHP? That is about the max of the 370's. Then you can always upgrade to 550's. The fuel rail should not be an issue.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I agree with wes, you can get bigger side feed injectors, the rail isnt a limiting factor. The main problem with a custom rail and top feed injectors is clearance between the rail and the upper intake plenum. you could always make a custom intake and custom fuel rail.
-dave


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

But if he adds the fpr and reprograms the ecu for a higher fuel pressure, and that puts him at his goal, its not necessary. I think around 300 whp was done on a sr20de with 370s and a fpr (greg perry on sr20de forums)


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

She.. uh hem and I am in the process of doin the pistons and rods. I am getting ready to send the head over to rouge to get it worked on with ferrea pieces but other than the 370's I didn't know if there was larger injectors with out change mounts. I also looking at a turbonics gt30r turbo for the new system. But, anyone know how much a Z maf with programming runs??? Thanx fellas


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

seems like a pretty large turbo, what are you shooting for hp wise on this project? unless you are shooting for 280+ whp, then stay with the 370's. if you really want to overshoot then you could use some gti-r 440cc inj but you shouldn't need them. you should be fine with 370's in a stock rail


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

And, of course, using GTi-R injectors requires some electrical work with resistors and what-have-you.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah but it isn't really that hard to wire in some resistors, and thats all you really need to do, same as anytime you switch from high impedience injectors to low impedience injectors. if he really need close to that fuel you could use some msd 50#'s and not wire the resistors in. if you are not electronically inclined don't do it yourself, have someone who knows their electrical take care of it, they won't charge too much i hope, but really 370's in a stock rail should be fine


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Ummm.... Yea I am shooting to pull the most potential that I can get out of the 16 basically 325hp and up. I want to get every drop out of it and don't want to come short on fuel. Also, wondering if anyone knows if the 1.8 liter head will work with the 1.6 block???


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

so put in some 50#'s, are you having the block re-sleeved?? i really don't think unless you bore and stroke that motor, you are going to hit those hp #'s, and even then it might come close. i'm not sure that the 1.8 head will fit on the block, i would imagine there would need to be at the least some mods w/ oil coolant passages. i would say that for the price of building that motor and all the head work it will take to flow that much, time and money would be better spent if you swapped in a sr20det and boosted that stock, 325 whp isn't a problem with that motor, stock. i understand if you are just trying something that no one else has done but money and time wise it would be easier and more reliable to just stick in a stock det and but a bigger turbo. also to make that power on a 1.6l displacement, you will have a very laggy turbo setup, where do you plan to drive this car, at the track? i think dd this car wouldn't be the best idea ever, u are going to be pushing that motor to the limits and there isn't as much aftermarket options that have been tested so things will break till you get it right. good luck, i'd like to see it done but it is gonna cost you an arm and a leg and a few knuckles


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

just do your entire fuel system like i did. -10 feed line and a -6 return, 83lb hr injectors, 1500horse pump and you'll never have any fuel problems. lol


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i think he would have huge problems idleing, thats enough fuel for like 600hp, he won't be near that goal, his injectors should be no more than 50#'s. this will also make it easier to tune


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

it was a joke dude


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

lol good, but i have seen some ridiculous things on this forum before, just had to make sure. good one


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

that was the fuel system i had in my street car before i sold it


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

what kind of car was this may i ask?


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Alright, first things first I don't want to do it with a sr cuz it's been done time and again. I am gonna see if I can get sleeves through darton or aebs. Money isn't everything but I plan to get the head work cams extrune hone intake manifold a bigger throttle. ohh yea a direct port system. Mostly a track car I plan to get a 97 240 this spring and make it my daily. It's kewl to see what you can do when u want to and it's she. thanx


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

sersr20dk said:


> *what kind of car was this may i ask? *


a 1996 200sx se-r with a gti-r motor. i sold it and the dude totaled it not too long ago


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i think with resleeving, and a ton of head work, and a little spray, you may hit that hp goal, i would definatly run 50#'s if i were you then. the stock rail should still be fine unless you want to have a custom one made. good luck on the project, and good for you for being different, it'll be cool to have a real powerful ga in the nissan family


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

yea, that is what the plan is. I really apperciate all the support from everyone on nissanforums you have good advice and are kewl. I wish that a company made a resleeve kit but no luck custom is about only option. I been talking to the guys at turbonetics and they think I can get away with a large gt25r. How much is the jwt tune with 300zx maf??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think all the programs cost the same initially from JWT but they do not have a z32/370cc+ program ready for the 1.6L

incidentally, I could be wrong but the 1.6L is a closed deck and does not need to be resleeved.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

you might be right I haven't had it all apart I just got the spare engine last week. Do you know if they would be able to make a program?? I don't know I will call them. I think I will need a z32 maf to keep things under control but maybe I could use the cobra maf??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I assume, that since they program for z32s and the mafs included, they know the variables involved and would be able to program for the ga application. But then again, its been untested. If you want to be sure 100%, wait until Mike Y. tries something to the extent, but its a pretty sure bet from my P.O.V.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get the z32... the cobra maf will max out before the z32... if it requires testing it will be a long time since the Project car is out in OK... Myself or Deric can volunteer our cars... but WHATS IN IT FOR US!? hahaha.. j/k....


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Haha that's funny guess I will have to call them fella I don't know. How do I get a hold of motivational ??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.motivational.net and call them through the number there...

I just called Ben at JWT! My ecu and clutch should be here tomorrow or monday!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its the NEW dual sprung PP too! with the stage 2 disc!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanx james your a big help


----------

